# Sight Tape Help



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> I am currently experimenting with the "Dark-side" (FS set up)
> and was wondering if there is a download available to do a sight tape for me.


Not that I am aware of, but if you can use a marks generation program you can check out www.ffxcorp.com/am/web

It's free now, but will become a subscription based application soon.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

www.pinwheelsoftware.com

Can use it free for about 2 weeks...that should get it done for you...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanx guys


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

First time I have heard of FS referred to as the "dark side". As a former finger shooter, the dark side was that bad place for those who couldn't take shooting fingers and went to a release, .


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

JF from VA said:


> First time I have heard of FS referred to as the "dark side". As a former finger shooter, the dark side was that bad place for those who couldn't take shooting fingers and went to a release, .


Does that mean you are NOW going by the name of Darth Vadar?:scared:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

JF from VA said:


> First time I have heard of FS referred to as the "dark side". As a former finger shooter, the dark side was that bad place for those who couldn't take shooting fingers and went to a release, .


 Well, Jarrett, I don't see me going back. Guess I'll have to start breathing heavily and get a black bow......Archery is fun and challenging again. :cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Yeah, just call us Darth or the "Men in Black".


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes, there is.. :thumb: :darkbeer:

Huntsville Archery Club

:ninja:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

tabarch said:


> Does that mean you are NOW going by the name of Darth Vadar?:scared:


More like Varth Dadar

My flirt with "The Dark Side" has more to do with the funk I've been in with the fixed pins. I had reached a point where I was shooting 55x 545-549 on a regular basis, but the past 2 months 52x 534-539 have been my camping ground. I blew an opportunity to shoot a 551 when I gapped the wrong pin on a 19y walk up, and ever since that it's been mid 530's. I'm hoping when I go back to fixed pins from the "Dark Side" my cloud of whatever will have lifted.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yes, there is.. :thumb: :darkbeer:
> 
> Huntsville Archery Club
> 
> :ninja:


Awesome. Thank you!! :thumbs_up


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

mag41vance said:


> More like Varth Dadar
> 
> My flirt with "The Dark Side" has more to do with the funk I've been in with the fixed pins. I had reached a point where I was shooting 55x 545-549 on a regular basis, but the past 2 months 52x 534-539 have been my camping ground. I blew an opportunity to shoot a 551 when I gapped the wrong pin on a 19y walk up, and ever since that it's been mid 530's. I'm hoping when I go back to fixed pins from the "Dark Side" my cloud of whatever will have lifted.


No Vance you can't go back, after you step into the Dark Side you can't go back.:wink: you will have stay on the path you have started down.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

tabarch said:


> No Vance you can't go back, after you step into the Dark Side you can't go back.:wink: you will have stay on the path you have started down.


We will have to see which side the Force resides. :becky:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> We will have to see which side the Force resides. :becky:


The side of the cookies....


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yes, there is.. :thumb: :darkbeer:
> 
> Huntsville Archery Club
> 
> :ninja:


It worked great. Thanks a bunch!! :thumbs_up


----------

